# ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة ( لو حسيت )



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

سلام المسيح 

جبتلكم ترنيمة معزية جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وتحفة بجد وعلي ضمانتي هتعجبكم اوي

اسمها 

لو حسيت بالضيق

ده اللينك بتاعها

http://www.4shared.com/file/35778027...ified=cb63c4d2

يالا قولي رئيكم
وصلولي كتير​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*


_كلمات الترنيمة_

لو حسيت بالضيق او دنيتك الواسعة لقيتها عماله بتضيق
ارفع عينك ليسوع قولو محتاجلك يا يسوع
دمعك همك حملك
كلة هيروح ويا يسوع





روح لايلاهك والجا لية وارمى بكل الحمل عالية
واللى يجيلة عاتمة ليلو تهرب وفى تعبة يعزية




لو تايه محتار لو ادامك مليون حاجة ومش عارف تختار
قلبك ربنا وحدة يدلو اجرى ونادى يسوع
اللى احتارو وتاهو وضلو يلقو طريق فى يسوع




روح لايلاهك والجا لية وارمى بكل الحمل عالية
واللى يجيلة عاتمة ليلو تهرب وفى تعبة يعزية




لو محتاج وفقير ربنا عندو كنز عشانك عندو عطايا كتير
والغلبان يتبدد زولو لما ينادى يسوع
يلقى الخير عمال يوصلو يبعتهولو يسوع




روح لايلاهك والجا لية وارمى بكل الحمل عالية
واللى يجيلة عاتمة ليلو تهرب وفى تعبة يعزية












​


----------



## fns (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

بجد ترنيمة حلوة قوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

ميرسي يا fns لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وانا مبسوطة ان الترنيمة عجبتك​


----------



## مراد نشات (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

شكرا


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي لردك الجميل مراد_​


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_جارى التحميييل

واضح انها رائعه زى ما بتقولى من الكلمات

ميرسى يا جميله 

ربنا يعوووضك_​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي ياتوتى سكرتى لردك الجميل
ويارب يتعجبك
نورتى الموضوع ياسكرة_​


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_جارى التحميييل

واضح انها رائعه زى ما بتقولى من الكلمات

ميرسى يا جميله 

ربنا يعوووضك_​


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

جميله جداااااااااا و الصوت نقى اوى شكراااااااااااااا على تعبك


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

*ترنيمة رائعة  
ميرسي ليكي أختي 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*



caro/كارو قال:


> جميله جداااااااااا و الصوت نقى اوى شكراااااااااااااا على تعبك



ميرسي ياكارو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*



karima قال:


> *ترنيمة رائعة
> ميرسي ليكي أختي
> الرب يباركك​*



ميرسي ياكريمة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## عاطف منير (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

سلام ونعمه يعني ليس لي الحق ان اشارك براي ولو مثلا في الترانيم


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ولماذا ليس لك الحق ياعاطف؟
بالعكس جدا رأيك يهمنا اكيد 
وارجو منك مرة اخري ان تعبر عن رأيك بحرية سواء كان سلب او بالايجاب فهو يهمنا​_


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

*مرسي قوي جميلة جداً
*


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي يافادى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## giny (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

كلماتها حلوة اوي ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي ياجيني لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## sosana (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

ترنيمة حلوة اوي يا يارا
ميرسي يا قمر على الترنيمة


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## bogy (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

بجد حلوة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة يابوجى​_


----------



## مونيكا_مارى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي مونيكا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي حبيبتي كاندى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## إيناس (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

ترنيمة حلوة قوى أنا بجد إرتحت لما سمعتها ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وتجبيلنا ترانيم حلوة كتير


----------



## jesus_son (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

*يارا يا جماعة مبدعة فى كل اقسام المنتدى بجد

ربنا يباركك يا يارا ويبارك كل اعمالك الجميلة اللى بتقدميها فى منتدى الكنيسة

وانا لسه اهو بنزل الترنيمة واكيد طالما منك يبقى هتطلع حلوة زى مواضيعك فى قسم الصور و غيرها من باقية الاقسام

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا يارا و شكرا ليكى على الترنيمة وتعبك الكبير فى المنتدى

سلام ونعمة رب المجد​*


----------



## M a r i a m (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*



إيناس قال:


> ترنيمة حلوة قوى أنا بجد إرتحت لما سمعتها ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وتجبيلنا ترانيم حلوة كتير



_ميرسي ياايناس لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نووووووووووووووورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*



jesus_son قال:


> *يارا يا جماعة مبدعة فى كل اقسام المنتدى بجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا يارا ويبارك كل اعمالك الجميلة اللى بتقدميها فى منتدى الكنيسة
> 
> ...



_ميرسي بجد لزوقك وكلامك الجميل والمشجع ياابن يسوع
نووووووووووورت الموضوع
واتمنى تعجبك​_


----------



## jesus_son (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

*اه انا سمعت الترنيمة دلوقتى يا يارا

بجد ترنيمة جميلة جدا بنشكرك عليها خالص

يالا مستنيين منك كل الحاجات الجميلة كالعادة

ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## M a r i a m (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي ياابن يسوع لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وردك الاجمل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## stmarygirl (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

ميرسى جدا ترنيمة جميلة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## M a r i a m (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة معزية جداااااااااااا تحفة (لو حسيت)*

_ميرسي ياسكرة لردك الجميل​_


----------

